# كل اللهجات: النادل



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
ماذا تسمون النادل الذي يعمل في المقاهي في بلدكم؟
في مصر نسميه *الجرسون *ونناديه بذلك أيضا - إلا أنها كلمة لا تُعتبر مقبولة الآن في الفرنسية التي استعرناها منها لأنها تعني «صبي»!ـ​


----------



## barkoosh

ما زلنا نستعمل "جرسون" في لبنان ولكن يكثر أيضا استعمال الكلمة الإنكليزية "وايتر"‏


----------



## Finland

مرحبا!ـ

في الجزائر كثيرا ما ينادي الزبائن النادل بالكلمة الفرنسية "جونوم" ـ


س​


----------



## Xence

Finland said:


> مرحبا!ـ
> 
> في الجزائر كثيرا ما ينادي الزبائن النادل بالكلمة الفرنسية "جونوم" ـ
> 
> 
> س​


ربما تقصد في الجزائر العاصمة ، أو على الأقل في المقاهي الفاخرة ، وعلى أي حال فالعبارة الغالبة في مختلف مناطق القطر هي كلمة *قهواجي*​


----------



## BinMaymun

باللهجة العراقية تستخدم كلمات مختلفة حسب ما يقدمه النادل فمقدم الشاي يسمى (چايچي) والقهوة (گهوچي) ومقدم الطعام (بوي) - عذرا للاسهاب​


----------



## إسكندراني

مرحبا بك ولك منا الشكر للإفادة
بم تنادونه في العراق؟
في مصر نسميه قهوجي ايضا ما دام يعمل في قهوة​


----------



## BinMaymun

اذا كان النادل يقوم بتقديم الخدمة في مطعم او مقهى عصري تطلق عليه تسمية (بوي) وهي مستعارة من الانجليزية وتعني صبي - مودتي​


----------



## momai

جارسون بجيم مصرية في كل انحاء سوريا الى جانب كلمة صبي.


----------

